# One Pieces - Tall Guy



## Guest (Jan 19, 2009)

So I read a couple posts on some other forums that lead me to believe that the Burton/Analog one pieces, in XL, are actually pretty much huge and fit most anyone.

Normally I wear an XL-Tall pant, but I'm thinking that according to Burton's site the "team fit" is 3" longer in the inseam than their normal fit, which means it would be a 36" inseam which is what I wear.

Curious if you know any tall guys 6'4 and up that wear the one pieces? I'm 6'8 but it's all legs, I wear normal sized shirts(well my arms are long but I've never found a snowboard jacket that didn't have mad long arms).

So, what's the tallest guy you've seen in one of the snowboarder one piecs?


----------

